# Now this is a forearm



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

They belong to the great Sergio Oliva.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

How often would I have to whack it, to get an arm like that


----------



## ryuage (Dec 11, 2004)

probably all day every day for a very very long time.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 11, 2004)

Meh, there ok.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Meh, there ok.


I mean next to your's there is no comparison, but to us regular people they are pretty good considering the time. 



> How often would I have to whack it, to get an arm like that


With forearms like that you'll eventually break it off.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 11, 2004)

Meh, they're okay?

That's the picture where his arms are bigger than his head.  Sergio is one of the greatest (if not THE greatest) bodybuilders ever.  His mass was unrivalved (he beat Arnold at the O) and his symmetry was fantastic, too..

I mean, look at his waist.  It is probably 32 inches, and his deltoids are probably 24 in diameter alone.


----------



## musclepump (Dec 11, 2004)




----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 11, 2004)

his waist is tiny


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> his waist is tiny


Yes, and thats how it should be.


----------



## sgtneo (Dec 11, 2004)

his fore arms look wrong with that many veins in it if he wacks it of he will pull it of i think

Neo


----------



## Mudge (Dec 11, 2004)

Muscles need blood, more muscle needs more blood - how does that look wrong to you? Thats how the human body operates.


----------



## sgtneo (Dec 11, 2004)

i know that but to me its seems abit ott as the you look at him the whole body looks vien less untill you get to the fore arms which are covered in them

Neo


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> i know that but to me its seems abit ott as the you look at him the whole body looks vien less untill you get to the fore arms which are covered in them
> 
> Neo


I think it's because your forearms carry the least fat.
They look cool.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm just kidding guys, hes the GBBOAT!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I'm just kidding guys, hes the GBBOAT!


What's a GBBoat?   

Is that like groovy, cool or phat?


----------



## sgtneo (Dec 11, 2004)

i see min0 probably why lol

Neo


----------



## cappo5150 (Dec 11, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> What's a GBBoat?
> 
> Is that like groovy, cool or phat?


gr8est bb of all time.


----------



## sgtneo (Dec 11, 2004)

LOL why cant people just type greatest bodybuilder mind you why cant peeps type laugh out loud



Neo


----------



## Mudge (Dec 11, 2004)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> i know that but to me its seems abit ott as the you look at him the whole body looks vien less untill you get to the fore arms which are covered in them



There is no reason for the human body to store large amounts of fat in the forearm of a healthy individual.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

.


----------



## sgtneo (Dec 11, 2004)

lol i know i was just beeing a noob mudge

Neo


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 11, 2004)

I look at that picture as the most inspiring bodybuilding image I've ever seen...

I train as an athlete, but that man was just a fantastic specimen..imo if he were on all the stuff big Ron is on he'd compete with him no problem.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

This would make a great poster for a pool hall. Great side shot.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

WOW, great pic!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I look at that picture as the most inspiring bodybuilding image I've ever seen...
> 
> I train as an athlete, but that man was just a fantastic specimen..imo if he were on all the stuff big Ron is on he'd compete with him no problem.


I think he'd surpass him in mass.  But I also think Serg. (in his hey day) looked better than Ron.


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 12, 2004)

Only a few shots of him in the shape that beat Schwarzenegger:


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> How often would I have to whack it, to get an arm like that



You probably need to reduce your volume.  I think you're overtraining.


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 12, 2004)

*In Conversation with Sergio Oliva*




*BDJ: How did you meet Arthur Jones; what lead to your involvement with him?*


*SO*: Jones initially contacted me from Deland, Florida. He wanted me to fly to Daytona Beach to check out what he was doing, and to give an opinion of his machines. So, I flew down and tested them, and I found them to be quite different from other, regular machines. He then asked if I wanted to go through one of his routines while under his supervision. And I said, "yes." It was very intensive... very powerful... and very different from other routines.


*BDJ*: Provide an example of a routine you did at that time.


*SO*: Jones would put you in a routine starting with legs. The exercises were carried to the point where you could not possibly do any more reps -- to the point of not being able to move the weight. A routine, for instance, would have you start with a squat to muscular failure. Then when you were finished, he would put you in the Nautilus squat machine and that combination would beat the hell out of you. By the time you finished, you would not have the energy to do anything. Then he has you immediately doing the regular free weight bench press, followed by a Nautilus chest machine... then more exercises for the remainder of the body.


*BDJ*: So, Jones had you alternate between free weights and machines?


*SO*: He would only recommend the machines, but I wanted to use free weights also. But when we started to get close to the competition, there was no way I could do both... no way. The machines alone would do it for me. If you don't use the machines the way we did, then it's a piece of cake and you can easily include other exercises in between. But with Jones's method, there is no way... you keep going until you can no longer move. And when you think you're going to rest, he has you going to another machine! By the time you get to the other machine, you feel like you're going to die, pushing yourself to the maximum again. When finish, all you can do is lay down on the floor.


*BDJ*: Did Jones train in your presence, and if so, did he train that hard?


*SO*: He had his own routine and method of using those machines. I saw other people use the machines, but it was not the same way that Jones used them. He had a machine for each muscle, and they way he used them and instructed people to use them, it felt like you were going to throw up. Sometimes he would get people to use machine after machine, and when you thought you were finished, he would get you to do a squat! It was unbelievable.


*BDJ*: A legendary workout had you train immediately after Casey Viator, performing a full body workout. Reports indicate that you could not complete the workout very well and was reduced to using relatively light weights in order to complete it. Is that account very accurate?


*SO*: Yes. That was my very first workout when I went down to Florida. Casey already lived there with Jones and was used to the workouts. I wanted to also workout, and I thought, "Jesus Christ!" I believed that I could not do it, having trained so hard for so long. That's when he put me through all the machines. By the time I got to the last one, I thought I was going to throw up on the floor. But as you continue going every day, your power, endurance, determination increases so much that you are able to handle that kind of routine. It was the way that he did it that was different. Too many people used them like they were using free weights ­ pumping and resting.


*BDJ*: I believe you may be the only person to officially develop a muscular arm with a height (from the top of the biceps to the bottom of the triceps) greater than the height of one's head. Did this phenomenon occur while training with Jones?


*SO*: This occurred with Jones, around the time of the 1972 Mr. Olympia in Essen, Germany. You see, Jones tricked everybody. He would invite them down and pay for the trip to test his machines. Everyone went down... Columbu, Arnold, Zane... everybody. And as soon as you arrived he would start measuring your arms cold, then he would tell you how much you can increase in a couple of days, and nobody would believe it. All those Weider magazines claiming 21-22" arms would have everyone coming down to 18-19"... and the only 20.5" cold was my arm. After going through his workouts, my arm was almost an inch bigger, and that happened for everybody. Arnold's arm was 19.75", and Weider had him in the magazines with 22.5". It was ridiculous -- all their measurements came down when Jones measured them. It was during that time that Jones measured my arms and my head, and I couldn't believe that my arms were bigger than my head... I didn't pay attention up to that point.


*BDJ*: I believe your initial meeting with Jones was around the same time that Arnold beat you during that very controversial Mr. Olympia in Essen, Germany?


*SO*: Yes, it was around then that we started training together, but was actually about a year before when I started training with Arthur to prepare for the Mr. Universe in London.


*BDJ*: The one picture I remember of you from Essen, Germany was when you held your arms up over your head -- it was very striking. You're also, perhaps, one of the few who can hold that pose and look good?


*SO*: Ah, yes, the Victory Pose. A lot of bodybuilders try to do it, but the problem with the Victory Pose is that you have to have so much muscle. Your lats have to be tremendous, and the waist very tiny. Plus the lats have to be linked to tremendous triceps and the chest has to be huge; otherwise you look flat from the front when you raise the arms. And when you work your way up, the forearms have to be huge, otherwise they look small connected to the triceps. And that pose came out of no where; I did it, but don't know how or why. I was posing in a country in the 1960s, I lifted my arms up, and everybody went bananas! From that day on everybody started calling me the Myth, and named it the Victory Pose. And after that if I didn't hold that pose they wouldn't let me off the stage (laughter).


*BDJ*: Judging from past photos, I believe you were your biggest while training with Jones.


*SO*: No question about it. And it's too bad... I should have stayed with him. When I went to London in 1970 for the Mr. Universe, everyone knew I beat those guys, including Bill Pearl... I was given second place. From there I was to go to the 1971 Mr. Olympia, in Paris. I spoke to Serge Nubret who asked that I go to the Mr. Olympia since Joe Weider wouldn't be there to fix the contest. I then flew to Paris, and while there Joe found out I was going to compete. And he refused... he would not let me compete. He said I was suspended for a year because I competed in the non-IFBB sanctioned Mr. Universe in London the year before. He used any kind of trick. He allowed me to do a posing exhibition, but not compete. In 1972, the Mr. Olympia promoter called everyone to go, and everyone did. But Joe didn't want Arnold to go, but Arnold wanted to compete. (I have nothing against Arnold, he has done very well; many people used him in the beginning, then he used them.) Arnold competed in Essen. By that time, the training I had with Jones allowed me to win the contest by miles. People are still talking about Essen '72. Even Arnold himself said that he didn't win, that it was nothing but politics... it was nothing but politics, but they gave it to him. After that contest Weider put the promoter out of the promotion business. Serge Nubret used to be the big man when it came to running contests. Weider also put him out of the business because Serge did not want to run the contests the way Weider wanted to run them ­ his way with the placings predetermined.


*BDJ*: After you left Jones's instruction and went your own way, did you continue training with a HIT approach, or did you return to volume training?


*SO*: Well, I went back to free weights because I did not have access to his machines. I was definitely more powerful after the experience and was lifting more on the free weights than ever before. I did maintained the same intensity afterward, however.


*BDJ*: The reason I brought that up is that previous issues of muscle magazines, and throughout various Weider encyclopedias and books, it suggested that you performed a much higher volume of training, up to 15-20 sets per muscle group.


*SO*: I definitely did not do that many sets, but don't forget I didn't have the machines, which were much more intense -- requiring less volume in comparison to free weights. So I had to make up for the reduction in quality. It's politics, the Weider bullshit magazines. But they control everything. If you try and fight it they will do everything to get you out of the way. They control all the contests, equipment and bodybuilders. And bodybuilders have to go with Weider because where else are they going to compete? They have to bend and go with them. But me, I did not care. When I went to Weider I was already Sergio Oliva, so he could not say that he 'made' me. People already knew me from before and that I was with the AAU before going for the IFBB. He could not use me, perhaps to the point where he could claim that he took me out of my mamma's belly.


*BDJ*: Well, Weider claims to be Trainer of Champions.


*SO*: When he took Arnold under his wing, Arnold was already competing in London, England for Mr. Universe. He only trained a few people, but that's the propaganda. They also call him the 'Master', but I don't know the master of what... maybe the master of breaking your back and your brains. A lot of politics, and it's too bad. For the younger bodybuilders they have no choice. If you use the drugs, have the physique and want to make money, then you have to go with him. Otherwise, don't use the drugs because you won't have any other place to go. It's all Weider: the Mr. Olympia, Mr. Universe, Night of Champions. They have every body back and front.


*BDJ*: What opinion do you have of Arthur Jones?


*SO*: Anything I have to say about Jones is good. He is the only honest man I met in bodybuilding. If he says "I'm going to pay you so much", he does. If he says that he's going to train you a particular way, and next year you're going to look a certain way, then you will look that way. He's the type of person you like to be around; the type of person you like to deal with since he won't screw you or use you. Totally different from those other assholes. And everyone who went down to Florida knows that. And it's too bad... if Jones was the one running all the competitions, there would have been a lot of changes. He should have been the one to run the Mr. Olympia and other contests.


*BDJ*: What is your opinion on the competitors of today, compared to your competition days?


*SO*: When I see what they are going through, and what they have to take to be what they are... I wouldn't want it. You can even see how differently the muscle develops on bodybuilders of today versus those of the sixties. The amount of steroids that they use is way over the limit. And that's why you see those physiques... they're tremendous.


*BDJ*: I find most of the physiques today look like one another; almost clone-like. Competitors of the sixties and seventies each had a special unique look or style.


*SO*: Yes, they all look the same. And if they have a little bit of shape, they all have the same kind of shape! They all have the same look. And it's hard to differentiate one from the other.


*BDJ*: What are your thoughts on some of the past Mr. Olympias, in regards to political tampering? How about the 1979 Mr. Olympia between Zane and Mentzer?


*SO*: Mentzer all the way. There is no doubt about it. But don't forget, Mike came from the outside; Zane was with Weider. Don't let anybody fool you. Zane, Arnold, Columbu, Haney... all those guys were under contract. Now, Lee Haney is my friend and I have a lot of respect for him, but there is no way in the old days that Lee Haney would have won the Mr. Olympia. His physique is unproportional -- a man with a back, but no arms or calves. Then there's Dorian Yates. He has a belly like a cow and no arms. That is not a complete physique. That is not proportional or symmetrical. But being under contract.... Now, if they put Zane and Mentzer together in a contest that was not Weider dominated then Mike would have won. Zane knows that, and Zane is my personal friend.


*BDJ*: Do you think Haney deserved any of the Mr. Olympia wins?


*SO*: He may have deserved some Mr. Olympias, but not all... not the guys he competed against. But, he knows. Everybody knows.


*BDJ*: Could you relay your own experience with drug use?


*SO*: This is an area of great interest for people. I don't care who wants to take steroids, because that's a personal choice... that's his life. Now, today, everybody has access to them. I even saw in one of the big magazines that Arnold denies having used them, but Arnold was one of the first to bring steroids over to America. And everybody in the old days used them: Zane, Columbu, myself, Arnold, Larry Scott, Harold Poole, Dave Draper, and even Steve Reeves. There's no way to deny it. It wasn't much, nothing like today. But the development of drugs is much different. I used decca and dianabol, and that was something really big at the time; and decca was not considered that bad. It was even prescribed by doctors to help make your bones strong. Today you have guys weighing 200 pounds, and six months later they weigh 250-300 pounds! So you know these guys are taking something unbelievable. When they say they haven't taken any thing, you know that it's phony.


*BDJ*: I could only imagine what you would look like if you have access to the drugs of today.


*SO*: Geez... I wouldn't even want to think about it. My God... (laughter). We used to talk about the big deal of taking decca and dianabol. Now the talk is about growth hormone. I see what they are using... the way they look... I tell you, it's scary... I would pass on that. Anybody can go work out and get a physique without steroids, and that is what I recommend. The drugs today is not worth the money or the way it makes you look. The consequences later are going to be big.


*BDJ*: I notice a lot of people take steroids because they are too lazy to train hard ­ mostly teenage boys.


*SO*: Yes that's what it is. But they're making a double mistake. When you take steroids you have to train even harder... otherwise the excess weight later turns into fat. If you train hard, eat well with quality protein, and take a good vitamin and mineral, then you can achieve a good physique. And a good physique comes from about 45% of your genes, whereas the rest is from training. So, if you're going to be something, then you're going to be something. If you're not, then you're not. But with all those steroids, you're going to be one of the group... you're not going to be different. I wouldn't recommend them to anyone... to my friends or any of my family.


*BDJ*: You're still training to this day. Tell us about it.


*SO*: I'm 60 years old and I go to the gym five days a week. I enjoy going to the gym very much. When I competed I trained 5 days a week, year round. I'm not like some of the competitors who only trained for six months for a contest then laid back.


*BDJ*: Physique wise, who do you consider to be the best bodybuilder?


*SO*: There are a few. One of the best right now is Flex Wheeler. I also like Shawn Ray and Ron Coleman. I compare myself to Flex Wheeler, a little bit. He reminds me of myself, with a tiny waist. My back was much bigger, though. He is the only one with a really complete physique.


*BDJ*: Your last year of competition was 1985. I've heard from some spectators that they did not care whether you won the contest; it was worth attending just to see the legendary Oliva. Tell us about that.


*SO*: I could have entered that contest much better, and much bigger... that night was not the same physique that I always carried. I felt sick, like a Zombie. I followed my wife's suggestion in changing my diet. I've always had a problem with my diet. Thank God I had good genes to be able to eat what I want. So it seemed everything that I ate, I turned it into muscle. Anyway, she wanted me to follow the diet that Frank Zane followed. But she made a mistake. The diet was all right for Frank Zane's metabolism, but for me, it was not doing the job. I had no power to train and I felt too weak to workout... it was a disaster. If I did it my way, I would have looked unbelievable. The second thing is, and I found this out, that even if I looked like King Kong and cut, they would have given me the same placing. Weider indicated no other placing for me but eighth.


*BDJ*: A similar thing happened to Mentzer in Sydney, Australia, in 1980 when they gave him fifth place.


*SO*: That's right, and believe it my friend. And I could not do any better than eighth place because all those guys on the stage are the same ones endorsing his vitamins, proteins, magazines, equipment... I didn't do anything for him, because he didn't do anything for me. As a matter of fact, he took away from me. But I decided to come back for that contest. And who picks the judges? Weider. So, how can you win?


*BDJ*: What projects and plans do you have for the immediate future?


*SO*: I regularly do seminars and guest appearances. And I do my seminars different from everyone else. I tell it like it is and allow the audience to ask me questions. Other bodybuilders only talk about the good things. I talk about the good and the bad. People don't always want to hear about the blue and the red, but the black and the white. That is why I'm asked to do seminars all over the world, and people really enjoy them. I'm also working with someone on a book about my life story and competition days. I was supposed to do this book before, but I like to say things they way they are and it was difficult to get interested writers willing to put it all on the line. I don't push or drink protein powders and I won't endorse things I don't believe in. So, in a business sense, I was bad for the business. And this also affected some of the contests in which I competed. The book will discuss these things, but also my Olympic lifting days before bodybuilding, when I prepared for the Pan American games, when I prepared in Russia, all the sports I did in Cuba to escape... basketball, volleyball, boxing, running... I was doing everything, but the competition was too high. I did so much in life that it is not necessary to add or take away from my stories, but it is hard to find someone willing to print the truth. I will tell about the politics and the contests Joe fixed. A lot of people will be against it, and a lot of people are going to know a lot that they don't already know. also, I'm also still working on the police force with about 6-7 years to go.


*BDJ*: Thank you for your time.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 12, 2004)

Good article, great pictures...my fav of all time no doubt


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

His bias is a bit clouded i believe.  Arnold has admitted to using steroids but not at the depth or extent of the bodybuilders from the 80's to present have, as olivia suggested.  His bitter resentment towards Weiders seems to cast negative opinions buffered by soft cushiony "i like him thought" responses when talking about other bodybuilders who associated with weider.  I personally only think Sergio was good enough to beat arnold in 69', from 70-75 arnold was more massive and aesthetically pleasing the olivia who always just looked like a big block with minimal separation and symmetry.  I also think it is BS when he said arnold's arm was only 19" as opposed to 22.5", Have you ever seen pictures of Arnold from 70-74, when he was his biggest?  Most pictures revolve around his 1975 days because of pumping iron and his arms then were minimally 21 or 22".  I think olivia was great and definately got some shittty breaks in life and was better than zane, and others, but he should not take out his frustrations on those who beat him and those who associated with weider.  Mentzer had a good physique but definately never could have beaten arnold maybe zane that is debateable.  Anyway...good read


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

re reading the article i do have to agree with what he said about lee haney, i never understood how that guy won any olympias, comments about dorian were correct but i'm not sure who else deserved them more than him...maybe flex?


----------



## ReelBigFish (Dec 12, 2004)

HOLY SHIT. You can barely tell where his upper arm ends and his forearm begins!!! LOL


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

ahha thats because his bicep has no peak


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 12, 2004)

his biceps even tho huge the arne not well i dont know how to put it right, they are not "porportioned right" there is no way in the world that he looks better then arnold in any way to me, arnol looks like a piece of art to me from every angle but this guy is just plain'ol HUGE


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 12, 2004)

Arnold's arms were so greatly exaggerated it was ridiculous....Olivia's arms were way bigger.  Mentzer was a testament to great mass and great symmetry.  How is his bias clouded?  Is it more clouded than yours, obviously a big time Arnold Shwartz guy (I only say this because you never measured Arnold's arms, and take the great propogandist Weider's word that they were 22 inches)

The article never implied Arnold was juiced to the levels of Ron Coleman or other IFBB pros...


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 12, 2004)

> ahha thats because his bicep has no peak



Jesus, is that really hahaha funny?  My bicep has no peak, and I can assure you that's a genetically determined trait.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

DD why do you get so upset at my OPINION, is it because your a SO loyalist, get a grip its my opinion no need to attack me for it...and don't cry because i laughed at the gentlemans comment about his bicep attaching to his forearm, thats a sign that his bicep cannot get any bigger due to his genetics and that he had no peak, you can dispute who had bigger arms all day, i personally look at pictuers and think arnold did easily, if you think they are 19 inches your gravely mistaken i've seen 21" arms up close and personal on several beings and they do not look as big as arnolds at all.  don't get your panty's in a bunch


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

*arny*

arny


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

From what I understand Weider was a prick with those who didn't kiss his ass.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

and you understand this how? becuase you used to hang out with him, oh yeah arnold is the type of guy to kiss some puny guys ass after all these years??? give me a break...


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

There is no doubt that Arnold was the man. He had charisma, the looks, the brains. He was the total package in my opinion.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

you sound like lee priest, poor australian isn't good enough to be top 3 ever in olympia and he blames weider and the judges and politics, or if your black its racism or this or that, i've read it all ..., stop crying


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

yeah well the debate seems to rise around the notion that olivia thought arnolds arms were only 19", its just bullllshit


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> you sound like lee priest, poor australian isn't good enough to be top 3 ever in olympia and he blames weider and the judges and politics, or if your black its racism or this or that, i've read it all ..., stop crying


Who is crying?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

I sound like no one, I am me. And to be honest with you I give a rats ass.
I also want to point out that no one here made this into a black or white issue, so take that shit elsewhere.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 12, 2004)

please dont pull me into this fight guys, because god knows i've been in many on this forum, but if you ask me, there is no one that absolutely looks better then arnold, he looks just fucking awesome in any way. I have seen 19 inch biceps in flexing mode and they are huge, but there is no way in the world that arnold has 19 inch biceps, his must be 23+ or something like that.... but thats just me, the man is just a piece of art and i admire him...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

I agree that arnold looked better, but serge was not far behind.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> please dont pull me into this fight guys, because god knows i've been in many on this forum, but if you ask me, there is no one that absolutely looks better then arnold, he looks just fucking awesome in any way. I have seen 19 inch biceps in flexing mode and they are huge, but there is no way in the world that arnold has 19 inch biceps, his must be 23+ or something like that.... but thats just me, the man is just a piece of art and i admire him...


I didn't. Arnold to me is the best ever. That guy jumped the gun and made some stupid assumptions, he can argue with Sergio Oliva and his statement. I will say that Weider was a control freak.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

HOw do you know weider is a control freak? I was not directing at you but DD who was defending SO and his biased comments.  I think serge was great he was number two to arnold i think until Ferrigno came and he was def. a better bodybuilder than Sergio was in my opinion, I'm just sayin arnold's arms were over 19"...there was a special about the movie predator awhile back.  Jesse Ventura was interviewed and the cast was telling how jesse was boasting about how his arms were the biggest etc etc etc.  So arnold caught wind of this, mind you arnold is past his prime and not bodybuilding like he used to anymore, and waged a bet with Jesse.  Well in the end the cast and arnold had a big laugh because to Jesse's dismay arnolds arms were 21" during the shooting of predator and jesse's were a little over 19", jesse laughed about it.  Point:  Arnold's arms were bigger than 19 or even 21" during his hey day....get a grip DD


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> HOw do you know weider is a control freak? I was not directing at you but DD who was defending SO and his biased comments.  I think serge was great he was number two to arnold i think until Ferrigno came and he was def. a better bodybuilder than Sergio was in my opinion, I'm just sayin arnold's arms were over 19"...there was a special about the movie predator awhile back.  Jesse Ventura was interviewed and the cast was telling how jesse was boasting about how his arms were the biggest etc etc etc.  So arnold caught wind of this, mind you arnold is past his prime and not bodybuilding like he used to anymore, and waged a bet with Jesse.  Well in the end the cast and arnold had a big laugh because to Jesse's dismay arnolds arms were 21" during the shooting of predator and jesse's were a little over 19", jesse laughed about it.  Point:  Arnold's arms were bigger than 19 or even 21" during his hey day....get a grip DD


I think someone's had a little too much caffeine today, LOL.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

i hate caffeine, but i love coke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 hahahahaha jk


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

I have been following BB since the 70's and Sergio is not the only one to complain about Weider. It's all politics, and I think what Sergio says holds more water that what you would say.
 When Arnold first came overseas he was beaten by Sergio once, and he admitted that Sergio was better at the time. He trained harder beat Sergio and the rest is history.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 12, 2004)

Wow, is tex a new version of Johnnny?



> and don't cry because i laughed at the gentlemans comment about his bicep attaching to his forearm, thats a sign that his bicep cannot get any bigger due to his genetics and that he had no peak,



Since his bicep tendon runs to his forearm, that means he has a greater capacity for mass. I don't understand your point on this?



> f you think they are 19 inches your gravely mistaken i've seen 21" arms up close and personal on several beings



No, you are gravely mistaken.  Olivia's arms were way more massive than Arnolds.  Show me a picture where the diameter of Arnold's arms are bigger than his head?



> don't get your panty's in a bunch



Seriously, don't talk to me like that.  You were the one crying about Sergio and your hero Weider and Arnold, I simply pointed out that this made you as biased as Sergio (who you said had a clouded bias).



> DD who was defending SO and his biased comments



Yeah, but nobody is defending your biased comments.  Weider has always been known as a propandist who cut down people who disagreed with him.  His magazies sell as catalogues; he's been sued for false advertising; and a number of ex pro IFBB have confessed that you fail if you don't tow the company line.  



> So arnold caught wind of this, mind you arnold is past his prime and not bodybuilding like he used to anymore, and waged a bet with Jesse. Well in the end the cast and arnold had a big laugh because to Jesse's dismay arnolds arms were 21" during the shooting of predator and jesse's were a little over 19", jesse laughed about it. Point: Arnold's arms were bigger than 19 or even 21" during his hey day....get a grip DD



Get a grip?  Go suck Weider's dick or something.

To everyone else in this thread who isn't telling me to get a grip and not get my pantys in a bunch, I think Arnold was completely overrated but I repsect people who admire him.  He was in essense a phenomenally genetically gifted human being.  Very artsy.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

When you flex your bicep the distance between your bicep and forearm is the distance left you can physically grow in that region, since his bicep extended to his forearm he was at full capacity during the horizontal plane.

I still disagree I think arnold's arms were bigger in measurement than Olivia's sorry

i dont care about weider i never said he is my hero, your the one clinging to sergio's words as the absolute truth when all i said before you rudely interrupted was that i think he was upset that he didn't take off like arnold did or get as well-known...its my opinion so i say get a grip about it

I dont care about weiders magazines i just read for the competition articles i prefer muscular development and powerlifting USA magazines...

Face it Arnold was a better bodybuilder than Sergio


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

I agree entirely with DD. I figured most people already knew how Weider works, not to disparge him because he has done alot for the business but he has destroyed many a bb. 

I was an avid reader of muscle & fitness back in the 70's and 80's and you would hardly ever saw Menzter in his magazines. To me he was like an outsider and back then I always wondered why. Now I know.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

To me Arnold wasn't overrated, but I respect your opinion since you did not offend anyone in doing so.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I was an avid reader of muscle & fitness back in the 70's and 80's and you would hardly ever saw Menzter in his magazines. To me he was like an outsider and back then I always wondered why. Now I know.


Excellent point!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

Old School

.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 12, 2004)

> dont care about weider i never said he is my hero, your the one clinging to sergio's words as the absolute truth when all i said before you rudely interrupted was that i think he was upset that he didn't take off like arnold did or get as well-known...its my opinion so i say get a grip about it



Incorrect again my friend.  I never clung to Sergio's words, these are the opinions of many people - I have a book that features Casey Viator (at age 19) compared to Arnold after his first O win.  The tape measure indicates that Viator's arm is nearly half an inch bigger than Arnolds, which was 18.75 inches.  There are other sources that I feel verify this, but I'm not going to try to convince you of this.

I feel Arnold was overrated because he had no delts and no legs (well, compared to Sergio).    His chest, back, abs were all amazing, no doubt.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Excellent point!








 I finally said something right.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 12, 2004)

> When you flex your bicep the distance between your bicep and forearm is the distance left you can physically grow in that region, since his bicep extended to his forearm he was at full capacity during the horizontal plane.



In the picture on page one, where his arms are each as WIDE as his head, he probably was maxed out on his growth.  Talk about a man who new how to reach his potential.  In any case, you can always gauge the potential growth of a muscle by how long the tendons are.  Short tendons = long muscle bellies.  That means that people with high peaks typically (though some prefer the look) do not have as much growth possibility because of a longer tendon.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

A IM showdown.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

the only thing in these pics that olivia has more impressive than arnold is his dick...and that goes w/out saying


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 12, 2004)

In those pictures they look even, at least.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

Legends...


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

the most massive i've ever seen arnold was in pumping iron when there is the special features section and they have a screening with the directors adn arnold at an exhibition in 73 when he said he wanted to retire and do acting ... he was friggin enourmous!!!! his chest was disgustingly huge, biggest chest i've ever seen on a bodybuilder!!! at 6'2" arnold was amazing in that short clip...check it out ..


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

the picturew with all of them in what...69? serge nubret looks excellent ... sorry serge ;(


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

Now if only Ron can slim that waste of his.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 12, 2004)

I wish bodybuilders still looked like that


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> the picturew with all of them in what...69? serge nubret looks excellent ... sorry serge ;(


It's true, it's hard to overlook him. He seems to have the best traps and upper pecs.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I wish bodybuilders still looked like that


You can Duncan.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

How ever big anries are were, they were the perfect size for the rest of him


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I wish bodybuilders still looked like that


I second that. Especially the midsection. Most bodybuilders with the distended gut just grosses me out.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 12, 2004)

> Face it Arnold was a better bodybuilder than Sergio




cough  * BULLSHIT  *cough


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I second that. Especially the midsection. Most bodybuilders with the distended gut just grosses me out.


Do you mean like this?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

Exactly. Yuck!


----------



## Newt (Dec 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> How often would I have to whack it, to get an arm like that


I don't know because mine should be huge by now!


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 12, 2004)

Sergio basically won the '72 Olympia, as Arnold admists, but it's politics. Arnold was in his best shape in '73-'74, probably expecting Sergio to enter those shows. Segio was never going to win after '69 no matter what. Most don't remember that instead, Sergio entered the Mr. International contest in '73 and while posing, challenged Arnold, who was watching with Joe and Franco, to come out and join the non-Weider contest. Arnold never entered, Franco did and lost. 

Here are some Arnold shots at his best, comparable to the '72 Oliva shots. To me it looks like their arms are about the same size, the difference is that Sergio had a smaller frame and smaller joints.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I mean, look at his waist.  It is probably 32 inches...



I say smaller than that, 28" - 30".


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

and not to mention arnold is 4 inches taller and in comparison to his ridiculously massive chest may make his arms appear less massive when in fact they are over 22"


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> and not to mention arnold is 4 inches taller and in comparison to his ridiculously massive chest may make his arms appear less massive when in fact they are over 22"


Give it up already, sheeesh.

Arnolds arms were no bigger than 15-16 inches


----------



## Flex (Dec 12, 2004)

interesting thread...

First off, IMO, Arnold had a better physique, and with Flex Wheeler of '96 (i think), the best physique(s) of all time. 

To answer your guys' arguement bout the arms, yes, Sergio's were in fact bigger (i have about 10 million books on BB), but while Sergio's were massive, Arnold's were peaked higher, and genetically looked better.

As far as teh Weider thing goes, there's not doubt it was all 'bout politics. If you were a Weider boy, you stood a far better chance of succeeding.

And a little known fact in BB history, is that in one of the Mr. O's (pretty sure its in the Arnold encyc.), is that Arnold beat Sergio merely by psyching him out. As the finals were ending (b/w Arnold and Sergio), Arnold told Sergio something like he was tired, and Sergio could lead them off the stage. Supposedly Sergio walked off, and Arnold started to follow him, but stopped, turned around, and cont'd posing. Supposedly the crowd took it as Sergio quit. Who knows if it's true, but it's just kinda interesting for you BB fanatics.....

FLEX


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

his arms may have been "bigger" horiz. but not vertically and when you measure the bicep its vertical that counts


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> his arms may have been "bigger" horiz. but not vertically and when you measure the bicep its vertical that counts


Which way does it count when I measure my cock?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 12, 2004)

arnold looks real, ron looks nasty and like plastic, damn nothing else i can say...


----------



## Mudge (Dec 12, 2004)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> the most massive i've ever seen arnold was in pumping iron when there is the special features section and they have a screening with the directors adn arnold at an exhibition in 73



Late 60s Arnie was the biggest, but he was 'soft'


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 12, 2004)

Incredible how many buy the eternal Arnold BS about psyching out opponents. It's the easiest thing in the world to claim; notice though that not one other person's corroborated this. Consider also that the outcome of the shows was preordained, so all of this rhetoric on his part is just for effect and to award himself credit. Easy to say you've psyched out opponents knowing that the outcome was already decided, it sounds fantastic! Considering that it was the early 70s, it's a safe bet that he probably got the idea from Ali's rhetoric concerning his opponents. 

Fact is in '69 and '72, he was the one intimidated, but it sounds so much better to make himself seem the one doing the intimidating.

Their arms look about the same size to me, which would be around 20.5" cold. Arnold with better bis, Oliva better tris. Sergio's joints weren't that big, so his waist must have been 30 or less.


----------



## Flex (Dec 12, 2004)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> Incredible how many buy the eternal Arnold BS about psyching out opponents. It's the easiest thing in the world to claim; notice though that not one other person's corroborated this. Consider also that the outcome of the shows was preordained, so all of this rhetoric on his part is just for effect and to award himself credit. Easy to say you've psyched out opponents knowing that the outcome was already decided, it sounds fantastic! Considering that it was the early 70s, it's a safe bet that he probably got the idea from Ali's rhetoric concerning his opponents.



Hmmm. Bitter Sergio fan, much?   Award himself credit or not, he won, that's the bottom line. THATS what people remember. THATS what people who don't know anything about BB hear..."Arnold won the Mr. O 7x's".


Regardless, Arnold was a coniving dude. On all the books i've ever read, he was scheming about something, always keeping others below him, always trying to be #1.


----------



## KarlW (Dec 12, 2004)

To me Sergio looks arm heavy compared to the rest of him. In terms of overall symmetry Arnold is the better opponent. In most photos I have seen his poses show his physique better as well. I believe that Zane, though obviously smaller had a great physique too.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

yeah arnold was trying to keep everyone below him, imagine that, but wait didn't he train with anyone who wanted to train with him, including his opponents???


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 12, 2004)

Wow he is just perfect..what an awsome being!  He looks like he was carved out of stone...the mid section just cuts away from his back...it is just so unreal how people use to be.  Now everyone looks like a friggin shredded lean ass water buffalo with abs the size of friggin oak tree's.  

Awsome pictures and article!


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

the stuff arnold said or "did" was nothing compared to the bs today, plus what do you expect,, its a competition not a religious outting, they weren't singing and holding hands


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

DB agreed ... some of the BB now look disgusting, i like jay cutler's physique though not nearly as gross as ronnie's, Dexter jackson has a great build as well.


----------



## Flex (Dec 12, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Now everyone looks like a friggin shredded lean ass water buffalo with abs the size of friggin oak tree's.



Except Dex Jackson, Johnnie Jackson and Melvin Anthony.


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 12, 2004)

The value of this forum is insights beyond what the masses already know, so admiting that Arnold's wins were sometimes debatable is just reality from back in the day that some here might be interested in. He was an arrogant bastard, that i remember clearly from backstage at the '76 Universe. 

Sergio was in fact more symmetrical and balanced because of the better legs, smaller waist and greater V thanks to bigger delts. Arnold's legs were pretty good considering that he didn't have major size, but you have to consider that he knew how to pose them to look bigger than they were-in judging they'd have noticed this more than we would looking at pics.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

every bodybuilers wins are debatable...has nothing to do with forums and insight its all SUBJECTIVE...whether you favor mass, density, symmetry, posing, point systems etc and even whether you agree if someone is more symmetrical, a better poser, etc stuff that is subjective...

who gives a sh*t...point being sergio was a great BB revered by all pro's and secondly, he is pissed off by weider...never said anything against arnold, at least not directly, who gives a rats ass...its just our opinions...


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 12, 2004)

Why? Because it's interesting to hear the reality vs. what the Weider hype machine portrayed. Didn't you ever wonder why Pumping Iron inexplicably showed no Sergio, no Draper, no Szkalak, no Mentzer, virtually no Robinson or Nubret footage? That's not an accurate representation of reality. The masses who follow popular manufactured perceptions would never understand that Oliva was as good as Schwarzenegger, or that Robinson and Mentzer should have been Mr. Olympia over Columbu or Dickerson, or that Haney didn't deserve 8 Olympias because he lacked balance. That's the power of advertising; like being manipulated?

The funny thing is that Weider decided on the outcomes in order to sell more mags, but if Mentzer and Robinson had each won the Olympia and created a rivalry, the early 80s post-Arnold would have been a more interesting time for bodybuilding.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

I have always wondered why such great BB's were always being excluded. That's like having the television networks hide Montana, LT, and Shaq. What a shame.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

you are making no sense...weider didnt fund or play a role in pumping iron...independent documentary film makers gaines and butler did...arnold didn't hang out with sergio, or mentzer etc......the film was about ARNOLD ...get it??? hello!!! why would they film sergio...he wasn't even competing in the olympia in 75...


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks for setting me straight. Actually Pumping Iron ended up being an Arnold infomercial precisely because of the lack of balance, the idea was to make a movie about the book Pumping Iron, which was the story of bodybuilding, not about Arnold. It obviously worked on you i can see. 

They deliberately showed mediocre personas like Columbu. Katz and Ferrigno to make Schwarzenneger stand out. He looked like a friggin _genius_ next to them..
Not the case if they'd interviewed Mentzer, Oliva, Draper, etc.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

infomercial what the hell is wrong with you, why are you missing the point...arnold retired from BB in 74...two documentary film makers came to him to make a film because he was the most famous bodybuilder till that point...so he said yes because it would help him launch his film career...well what do you think happens when someone documents the lifestyle of a single person...you get a majority of the film about them!!! christ are you that blind>??? you get footage of columbo and the others because he hung out with them, lived with them and trained with them..you see ferrigno because they turned it into a docu-drama and created an antithesis to arnold the good guy...u honestly have no clue what you are talking about


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 12, 2004)

Your ignorance is on par with your horrible grammar. Based on your writing skillz and Weider bias/dogma, i'd say you probably write for "Flex"..

Just to get it straight this time, they also approached Draper, with the idea of doing a bodybuilding documentary. Arnold was to be prominent but it was never supposed to be just about him only.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

dude this is an online forum im not writing my college thesis, how is my grammar horrible...im not arrogant or ignorant i understand the film you obviously dont, you throw names like mentzer and olivia, concerning a documentary about Arnold in 75, an IFBB pro..i think your gravely mis-educated on the matter


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks man, thanks for the insights.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

OK smartass


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 12, 2004)

Again, thanks for sharing the brilliance.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

anytime sweet cheeks


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 12, 2004)

> Why? Because it's interesting to hear the reality vs. what the Weider hype machine portrayed. Didn't you ever wonder why Pumping Iron inexplicably showed no Sergio, no Draper, no Szkalak, no Mentzer, virtually no Robinson or Nubret footage? That's not an accurate representation of reality. The masses who follow popular manufactured perceptions would never understand that Oliva was as good as Schwarzenegger, or that Robinson and Mentzer should have been Mr. Olympia over Columbu or Dickerson, or that Haney didn't deserve 8 Olympias because he lacked balance. That's the power of advertising; like being manipulated?
> 
> The funny thing is that Weider decided on the outcomes in order to sell more mags, but if Mentzer and Robinson had each won the Olympia and created a rivalry, the early 80s post-Arnold would have been a more interesting time for bodybuilding.



Wow....post of the year candidate right here.  I take back any derogatory things I've said about you P.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 13, 2004)

DD ... I would more accurately say most mis-informed post of the year ... since when did gaines and butler have any affiliation with Weider, who was in the film for a total of 2 minutes?  Also explain to me, logically of course, why Mike Mentzer and Sergio Olivia should have been in Pumping Iron?  Maybe i'm missing something here but I thought this film was to show Arnold's experience, not Weiders, not Columbo's, Not Robinson's, Not Katz, Not Mentzer, Not Olivia ...  in fact tell me what were mentzer and olivia doing during 75...were they competing in the Olympia? Would it make sense to put them in?  Did not putting them in have to do with weider?


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> Again, thanks for sharing the brilliance.


Yes,  Thank you tenxyearsxdumb


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 13, 2004)

some serious mass right here!!


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke are you in High School or did you make it to College yet?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> Luke are you in High School or did you make it to College yet?


Why did you wanna see if your football team was going to play against mine?


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 13, 2004)

hmm ... i don't think i'm even going to answer that


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> hmm ... i don't think i'm even going to answer that


Hmmmm silenence....  You should practice that more ofter


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 13, 2004)

silenence is that a new drug for limp dick? and i would practice it more "ofter" but i don't talk when i type...do you sound out the words when you type  haha jk


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

We don't need to hear about you limp dick    just another fine example of a time you shouldn't have said anything


----------



## Flex (Dec 13, 2004)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> . Didn't you ever wonder why Pumping Iron inexplicably showed no Sergio, no Draper, no Szkalak, no Mentzer, virtually no Robinson or Nubret footage? That's not an accurate representation of reality.



No, as a matter of fact i didn't. 


Read up on him. There was  phenomenon back then they call "Arnia", named for obvious reasons.
The reason it didn't have those other guys is b/c the film was SUPPOSED to be about Arnold. Yes, the book wasn't all about him, but he was by far the most interesting figure, BB/personality/life wise. Of all the guys he hung with (Draper, Franco, Corney, Robbie etc.), he was the Mr. Olympia. He was not only the star in BB, but in overall life.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 13, 2004)

Flex that is exactly what i've been saying ... if gaines/butler wanted to do a general film bout bodybuilders they would have highlighted arnold and researched other bodybuilders as well, the only east coast bb that was featured was big louie but was because his rival with arnold in IFBB ... I don't remember but i dont think mentzer was in the picture then and sergio wasn't competing in ifbb...anyway


----------



## Flex (Dec 13, 2004)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> Sergio was in fact more symmetrical and balanced because of the better legs, smaller waist and greater V thanks to bigger delts. Arnold's legs were pretty good considering that he didn't have major size, but you have to consider that he knew how to pose them to look bigger than they were-in judging they'd have noticed this more than we would looking at pics.



I disagree that Sergio had a more balanced physique. 

His legs may have been a little bigger, but Arnold's thighs were greatly seperated unlike Sergio's.

And I don't think Sergio had a greater V-taper. Sure, he had great lats, but he had great UPPER lats. it wasn't really a V-taper at all. it was more like a Y taper since he had no lower lats. Arnold on the other hand had a V, with his lats coming right out of his waist. I know its all genetic, but that still counts.


----------



## Flex (Dec 13, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>



notice how Sergio's is a Y, Arnold's is a V.

I realize it's all genetic, but the V looks better. Take a look at Franco's, it's much easier to see.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 13, 2004)

plus arny was 4 inches taller, thats why they used to have height categories in olympia


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> notice how Sergio's is a Y, Arnold's is a V.
> 
> I realize it's all genetic, but the V looks better. Take a look at Franco's, it's much easier to see.


Coleman's a W


----------



## Flex (Dec 13, 2004)

nah bro,

Ronnie's more like an X (see the resemblance)
actually, it's more like XXX


btw...
how do i post pictures in a thread? 
whenever i try to post pics, it just shows the URL as a link, it doesnt show the pictures like they are in this thread.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 13, 2004)

go advanced...and at the bottom u can attach images or files...has to be under like 112kb...


----------



## WilliamB (Dec 13, 2004)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> LOL why cant people just type greatest bodybuilder mind you why cant peeps type laugh out loud
> 
> 
> 
> Neo


You used "LOL as the first word of your post.


----------



## Hutz (Dec 13, 2004)

I could take him

 =)

 jk hes a tank


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 13, 2004)

huh


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 13, 2004)

Y vs. V taper? Huh? Fortunately you're not judges, just another of the followers and many Arnold groupies who'd be better served hanging with the Iron Age peeps. Again your facts are just wrong-pay attention next time you watch Pumping Iron and you'll see Mentzer for a nanosecond at the front desk when your god Arnold arrives and shakes Waller's hand. The only reason Oliva wasn't competing then was because it became clear after he won the '72 Olympia that he wasn't ever going to win again. Who said life was fair?

Here's a sad video from a commercial featuring Oliva from a few years ago. Like some of you, the masses aren't informed and therefore easily buy the idea that he was just another runner up. I hope he was well compensated for this garbage.
http://www.larrymccusker.com/sergiovisa.html


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 13, 2004)

MENTZER IS A PUSSY BRO...HIT SUCKS....CHRIST...FRANCO OWNS HIM, ZANED OWNED HIM, KEN WALLER OWNS HIM...ARNOLD EASILY OWNED HIM...ROBBY ROBINSON OWNED HIM...ED CORNEY OWNED HIM...SHUT UP!!!!

olivia didn't wint the 72' its your opinion just likei think cutler deserved 2004 olympia...stop whining pussy


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 13, 2004)

ps pumpster...i love ya  happy holidays...i just dont agree...pumping iron was about arnold no reason to tape mentzer...wasn't competing or big then


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 13, 2004)

Your replies and intelligence are, as the commercial says, "priceless". Keep em comin'..


----------



## Flex (Dec 13, 2004)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> Y vs. V taper? Huh? Fortunately you're not judges, just another of the followers and many Arnold groupies who'd be better served hanging with the Iron Age peeps.



No, not Y vs. V. It's having lower lats vs. not having lower lats. 
Check out Franco's lat spread if you don't know what i'm talking about.


And i love how every single post of yours is crying about how Sergio is better, since you started posting here. 

My God, if we're Arnold groupies, what the fuck does that make you?


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 13, 2004)

anytime...


----------



## Flex (Dec 13, 2004)

Pumpster,
I don't mean to get hostile. I apologize if i did.

But how can you criticize people for defending people (us defending Arnold), when you clearly wholeheartedly defend Sergio?

BB is a matter of opinion. Arnold had the better physique? Sergio had the better physique? it's OPINION. You saying ours is wrong is ridiculous.


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 13, 2004)

The reason i'm pushing Sergio is only because he equalled Schwarzenegger, yet few know it because he wasn't part of the mainstream bodybuidling scene for most of the 70s and wasn't on the west coast, so there are few pictures that show what he looked like in shape. Most of the pics out there are from the mid-80s, so Arnold looks like he was better than anyone else. Just trying to even the playing field.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 13, 2004)

here are some superb pics of arnold for you pumpster 

ps is ur boy mentzer in the back when arnold is doing back???


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 13, 2004)

sickness


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 13, 2004)

thats mass baby


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 14, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> This would make a great poster for a pool hall. Great side shot.


Niceeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> His bias is a bit clouded i believe.  Arnold has admitted to using steroids but not at the depth or extent of the bodybuilders from the 80's to present have, as olivia suggested.  His bitter resentment towards Weiders seems to cast negative opinions buffered by soft cushiony "i like him thought" responses when talking about other bodybuilders who associated with weider.  I personally only think Sergio was good enough to beat arnold in 69'*He did beat Arnold in 1969* , from 70-75 arnold was more massive and aesthetically pleasing the olivia who always just looked like a big block with minimal separation and symmetry.  I also think it is BS when he said arnold's arm was only 19" *It was 19 7/8 slightly pumped according to Jones........and at this time Arnold was 15lbs lighter than his prime in 1974........my guess is 20 in cold in 1974* as opposed to 22.5", Have you ever seen pictures of Arnold from 70-74, when he was his biggest?  Most pictures revolve around his 1975 days because of pumping iron and his arms then were minimally 21 or 22".  I think olivia was great and definately got some shittty breaks in life and was better than zane, and others, but he should not take out his frustrations on those who beat him and those who associated with weider.  Mentzer had a good physique but definately never could have beaten arnold maybe zane that is debateable.  Anyway...good read


*Also Olivia is exaggerating about his own arms....Jones measured them at 20.25...not 20.5 as Olivia is quoted as saying.*


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Also Olivia is exaggerating about his own arms....Jones measured them at 20.25...not 20.5 as Olivia is quoted as saying.*


20.25 - 20.50?


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Incorrect again my friend.  I never clung to Sergio's words, these are the opinions of many people - I have a book that features Casey Viator (at age 19) compared to Arnold after his first O win.  The tape measure indicates that Viator's arm is nearly half an inch bigger than Arnolds, which was 18.75 inches.*Did you just make this up?*   There are other sources that I feel verify this, but I'm not going to try to convince you of this.
> 
> I feel Arnold was overrated because he had no delts and no legs (well, compared to Sergio).    His chest, back, abs were all amazing, no doubt.


Casey was in top shape at the time ( He even said his arms never measured bigger then they did at that time.....19 1/8 or 19 1/4)
Arnold wasn't in shape at all when Jones measured his arms...19 7/8.
Just another example of the Arthur Jones bias for the people using the training style he was selling at the time.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Just another example of the Arthur Jones bias for the people using the training style he was selling at the time.


I guess they all had their reasons for being bias.$$$$$


----------



## Marky (Aug 14, 2005)

actually i read somewhere that oilvia's weist was 26inches


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

I don't think I'll look as cool if I buy a smaller shirt,
and split the sleeve like that -


----------



## ReelBigFish (Aug 14, 2005)

Well maybe the O will be a little more interesting this year, seeing as how all the judges for the challenge round will be past O winners, including sergio, yates, zane, columbo, and bannout. In case ya'll didn't know that.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 14, 2005)

ReelBigFish said:
			
		

> Well maybe the O will be a little more interesting this year, seeing as how all the judges for the challenge round will be *past O winners, including sergio, yates, zane, columbo, and bannout. In case ya'll * didn't know that.


No shit! Now that's worth looking into.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

Some of those guys are so old they would probably have trouble completing
the State mandated driving test, much less judging a BB competition -


----------



## ReelBigFish (Aug 14, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Skate67 (Aug 15, 2005)

Wow this guy is my BB idol.  Anyone know what his specs are offhand in that pic mino-lee posted (height/weight/any others) ?


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Wow this guy is my BB idol.  Anyone know what his specs are offhand in that pic mino-lee posted (height/weight/any others) ?


Sergio Oliva
5'9 or 5'10.....I met him in 1998 at that time I would say 5'9 

220-230...in contest shape...
more than a 20 inch taper between his relaxed non pumped chest and relaxed waist
arms 20.25 cold
forearms 15.5 give or take a 1/8 inch...cold


----------



## Skate67 (Aug 15, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Sergio Oliva
> 5'9 or 5'10.....I met him in 1998 at that time I would say 5'9
> 
> 220-230...in contest shape...
> ...



DAMNIT... i wish i grew 1 or 2 more inches before i stopped growing.  Perhaps i shouldnt have started working out at the age of 15. i guess ill have to settle for 5'8" then .

shit 20" taper?! i had about 11 a few months ago but i lost 20 lbs and now its down to 8 or 9 which is nothing.  my pecs stick out too much.

which exercises widen your back the most?

Now look at me... im obsessed.  thanks again IM.


----------



## Gaz_9 (Aug 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> They belong to the great Sergio Oliva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

